# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Έχει βρει κανείς γιατρειά απο τη διαταραχή πανικού

## thanosP

Έχει βρει κανείς γιατρειά απο τη διαταραχή πανικού?αντιμετώπιση?
παρά τα φάρμακα με μενα δε γίνεται τιποτα

----------


## boo

καλησπερα
εμενα μια κουβεντα μιας ψυχολογου ηταν αρκετη για να ηρεμησω απο τις κρισεις πανικου..
μου ειχε πει το εξης..
οταν το μυαλο δεν αντεχει αλλο την πιεση και το στρες μιμειται συμπτωματα απο αλλες σωματικες ασθενειες για να σου χτυπησει καμπανακι οτι δεν αντεχει αλλο αυτην την κατασταση.
εμενα με επιανε ενα σφιξιμο στην καρδια, δυσπνοια, ταση λιποθυμιας, ενα καψιμο σε ολο το σωμα κλπ.
δεν προκειται να παθεις τιποτα εκεινη την ωρα απο αυτα που νοιωθεις.
ενα καμπανακι ειναι
αυτο μου ειπε.καταλαβα οτι λοιπον οτι δεν προκειται να παθω τιποτα οποτε σιγα σιγα ολο και χανανε οι κρισεις την ενταση τους μεχρι που σταματησαν.
ευχομαι να σε βοηθησα λιγακι

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

επι χρονια ολοκληρα αυτο το πραγμα το αισθανομουν σαν καταρα που με ανακαλυπτε παντου μετα τις συμβολες ενως ξαδερφου μου που μου ελεγε να μη σκεφτομαι δε σκεφτομουν για 1 με 2 λεπτα καθε φορα που με επιανε και αυτο εφερε αποτελεσμα μετα απο τεραστια προσπαθεια υποχωρησε εντελως

----------


## thanosP

> επι χρονια ολοκληρα αυτο το πραγμα το αισθανομουν σαν καταρα που με ανακαλυπτε παντου μετα τις συμβολες ενως ξαδερφου μου που μου ελεγε να μη σκεφτομαι δε σκεφτομουν για 1 με 2 λεπτα καθε φορα που με επιανε και αυτο εφερε αποτελεσμα μετα απο τεραστια προσπαθεια υποχωρησε εντελως


ευχαριστω




> καλησπερα
> εμενα μια κουβεντα μιας ψυχολογου ηταν αρκετη για να ηρεμησω απο τις κρισεις πανικου..
> μου ειχε πει το εξης..
> οταν το μυαλο δεν αντεχει αλλο την πιεση και το στρες μιμειται συμπτωματα απο αλλες σωματικες ασθενειες για να σου χτυπησει καμπανακι οτι δεν αντεχει αλλο αυτην την κατασταση.
> εμενα με επιανε ενα σφιξιμο στην καρδια, δυσπνοια, ταση λιποθυμιας, ενα καψιμο σε ολο το σωμα κλπ.
> δεν προκειται να παθεις τιποτα εκεινη την ωρα απο αυτα που νοιωθεις.
> ενα καμπανακι ειναι
> αυτο μου ειπε.καταλαβα οτι λοιπον οτι δεν προκειται να παθω τιποτα οποτε σιγα σιγα ολο και χανανε οι κρισεις την ενταση τους μεχρι που σταματησαν.
> ευχομαι να σε βοηθησα λιγακι


το θέμα ειναι οτι εαν παθαινεις συναιχως αυτο το καμπανακι....δε σου μενει χρονος να ζησεις

----------


## boo

τι κανεις για να ηρεμησεις απο αυτο το καμπανακι?
τι σκεφτεσαι εκεινη την ωρα?
σε ψυχολογο εχεις παει?

----------


## thanosP

> τι κανεις για να ηρεμησεις απο αυτο το καμπανακι?
> τι σκεφτεσαι εκεινη την ωρα?
> σε ψυχολογο εχεις παει?


μεχρι στίγμης πινω ηρεμιστικα που με βαλανε οι γιατροι βεβαια στην αγοραφοβια δε ξερω αν μπορει γινει κατι αλλο.......δεν εχω δουλεψει με ψυχολογο ιδιαιτερα,,ειχα πρκαταληψη οτι δεν γινεται τιποτα

----------


## boo

δουλεψε το οσο μπορεις να πεισεις τον εαυτο σου οτι δεν προκειται να παθεις τιποτα.ειχα παει νοσκομειο με κριση πανικου ειχαμε καλεσει και ασθενοφορο κι ολας γιατι νομιζα οτι δεν ειχχα αερα να αναπνευσω.......
εχεις σκεφτει ή μηπως ξερεις απο ποιο γεγονος και μετα αρχισαν οι κρισεις?
εκει ειναι το βασικο κουμπι για να απελευθερωθεις..
γι αυτο σου λεω μηπως να σκεφτοσουν να δοκιμασεις μονο εναν ψυχολογο?
και εγω παλια ημουν πολυ αρνητικη για ολους αυτους...
μονο φαρμακα σε κατι τετοια δεν κανουν δουλεια

----------


## Sonia

Τα φάρμακα καλύπτουν το πρόβλημα, δεν το λύνουν. Αν κάποιος δεν την παλεύει καθόλου είναι μία προσωρινή βοήθεια, να αισθανθείς κάπως καλύτερα και να ανασυγκροτήσεις τις δυνάμεις σου για να βρεις την λύση, αλλά δεν είναι η λύση.

Προσωπικά πριν πολλά πολλά χρόνια είχα μεγάλο πρόβλημα με κρίσεις πανικού, τότε οι περισσότεροι γιατροί ήταν μπαστουρνόβλαχοι και μου λέγαν άλλα αντ΄άλλων αντί να μου πουν "είναι κρίσεις πανικού, είναι ψυχολογικό και αν δεν μπορείς να ηρεμήσεις μόνη σου θες ψυχολόγο".
Αν μου το λέγανε θα είχα κόψει πάρα πολύ δρόμο. Τελικά τις ξεπέρασα μόνη μου. 
Μην ταλαιπωριέσαι έτσι, ζήτα βοήθεια κάποιου ψυχολόγου να σε κατευθύνει. Δεν έχει έτοιμες λύσεις, σε βοηθάει να τις βρεις.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καπιοι θα καλυψουν το προβλημα και αλλοι θα βρουν τη λυση αναλογα με τη φυση τους αν ειναι με το μερος τους η οχι..

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Αν εννοείς κρίση πανικού εγω σώθηκα με τα φάρμακα εχω να πάθω πολλουε μήνες

----------


## thanosP

> Αν εννοείς κρίση πανικού εγω σώθηκα με τα φάρμακα εχω να πάθω πολλουε μήνες


Ποια φαρμακα αν επιτρεπεις σε βοηθησαν?

----------

